# Help Please - Skin Sores and Swollen Paws



## Ginger KB (Jan 15, 2008)

We're hoping someone might be able to offer suggestions to help our golden named Ginger.

Here's a list of what's happened during the past week or so:

- 10 days ago, swollen eyelid followed by irritated skin on top of her nose - suspected reaction to insect bite and administered small doses of benadryl which reduced swelling.

- Last Sunday night she became very lethargic which continued throughout Monday/Tuesday. We noticed her paws were swollen and she also had some sores on back of her rear legs.

- Tuesday night visited vet who confirmed paws were swollen, irritated and one was infected. Also the skin sores showed sign of bacterial infection. They were unable to determine cause of paw irritation or skin sores and prescribed anti-inflammatory, anti-biotic, epsom salt paw soaks and cone to prevent paw chewing and scratching.

- Prescriptions seem to be slowly working on the paw discomfort. She's hobbling around and displaying some of her personality. However the skin sores have spread to the inside/outside of her thighs, belly and a couple under her front leg (armpit) and have us worried.

The sores remind me of chicken-pox or something like that. Red, irritated pore with dried yellowish scab. Sometimes they're individual but mostly occur in bumpy groups. She hasn't lost any hair around them yet.

About three weeks ago she had a dose of Advantage Multi so the vet doesn't think she has mange as it was supposed to prevent that.

Also, possibly unrelated, the skin on the top of her nose which was irritated has started to flake off.

Can anyone offer any suggestions about the condition and recommendations for treatment?

Thanks very much


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you used the Advantage Multi before? My first thought was a systematic reaction to a toxin, which could be the Advantage. Did they run any bloodwork and check her liver count? If not, I think I would ask for that, especially if she is getting worse instead of better.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to GRF 

We just got thru a bout with an allergy to a flea bite, it was horrible for our girl, but not as bad for her as is Ginger's situation. We did the anti biotics, steroids injection and pills, benedryl, and she also wore that cone thing. She was much better in a week tho.

If Ginger is getting worse, I'd be calling the vet back asap.

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Like Mylissyk I wonder if the vet checked both liver and kidney function. Is it possible she ate something unusual? Plant, pills, food? Or has been mooching in or on something toxic(grass fertilizer, rose applications...other fall fertilizers?)

Mange doesn't usually come on quickly overnight., or even a couple of days, much more slowly progressive, unless your pup has a compromised immune system.

Allergic reaction would happen faster, but wouldn't continue to get worse, unless she's still being exposed to the allergen.

Hope you get her problem sorted out, it sounds uncomfortable.


----------



## Ginger KB (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi - Thanks for the best wishes and suggestions.

The vet didn't do any bloodwork, just examined surface scrapings/slides on skin sores and from infected paw which oozed a little bit of pus from a small wound between her toes. We'll ask about it. We're curious about your reference to liver/kidney function. Do you have some thoughts about that which you could elaborate on?

This was Ginger's first dosage of Advantage Multi. We were taking her to a nearby field to play and were advised it was a better choice for flea/tick protection than a collar. BTW - She is only 10 months old.

Sunday we did take her to an different field to play, concerned that the regular field was source of insect bite. It is a nicely groomed soccer field where kids play all the time. There weren't any signs re: insecticide or fertilizers but we wondered if that change might be attributed to something.

Also, she was boarded at a kennel for a weekend three weeks ago for the first time. Wondering if she might have picked up something there?

So you can see there's a lot to consider. Our biggest question is whether the skin condition is allergic or parasitic and whether the antibiotic treatment is sufficient to deal with it or if we should be doing something else?

We also aren't sure how long we should wait to see an improvement from the treatments she's on? We don't want to let it get worse unnecessarily.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------

